# Hilfe beim Kamerakauf



## Biergamasda (18. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute  hab jetzt nach langem überlegen ob ich mir ne eigene Kamera zulege endlich entschlossen es zu machen. Will jetz keine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera oder so'n Überteil, da ich keine Verwendung dafür habe. Jedoch möcht ich was gescheides kaufen, deshalb frag ich mal   Ein bekannter hat mir zu einem dieser zwei Modelle geraten 

Sony DSC-W55
Sony DSC-W80

Das währ auch so in etwa in der Preisklasse die ich mir vorstelle (also um die 200€)

Währ super wenn mir jemand mal kurz erklären könnte was (hier) an der W80 so viel besser ist als an der W55. Hätte auch nichts dagegen wenn man mir zu einem komplett anderen Modell raten würde, da ich mich, wie gesagt, nicht wirklich auskenne *gg*

Schon im Voraus Danke für eure Bemühungen
glg me

//edit
PS:
W55 ab ca 170€ erhältlich
W80 ab ca 225€ erhältlich


----------



## Beppone (21. Mai 2007)

Hi.

ich weiß ja nicht, ob du dir die Unterschiede schon rausgelesen hast.

Schau mal unter http://www.dpreview.com.

Dort entnehme ich, daß die W55 nur bis ISO 1000 geht, ihre längste Belichtungszeit liegt bei 1s (Vergiß Nachtaufnahmen einfach). Das Objektiv ist etwas weniger weitwinklig, bietet dafür am langen Ende etwas mehr Tele.

Die W80 bietet außer dem anderen Zoombereich zusätzlich ISO bis 3200.

Beide nutzen nur den winzigen 1/2,5" Sensor (5,8 x 4,3 mm), der technologiebedingt mehr rauscht als größere Sensoren. Das rückseitige Display mißt zwar 2,5" in der Diagonalen, löst aber nur 115.000 Bildpunkte auf. Ein bisschen was über Sensorgröße und Rauschen hier.

Ferner bist du auf die eher teuren Memorysticks angewiesen, wäre mein Ding nicht.

Die sonstige Ausstattung glänzt auch nicht gerade, kein Bildstabilisator, kein Schutz vor Nässe oder Staub, keine normalen Batterien für Notfälle...

Vielleicht konnte ich ein paar Anregungen geben..

Grüße!


----------



## Biergamasda (22. Mai 2007)

Gut, da du sagst es sei nicht dein Ding geh ich mal davon aus dass es auch meins nicht sein soll 

Hab mir die Literneien mal durchgelesen, und großteils auch verstanden, vielen Dank für den Link, die Seite is echt empfehlenswert *hehe*

Nun habe ich mich mal umgeschaut und bin auf die
Canon Powershot A640 bzw.
Canon Powershot A630
gestoßen. 

Wollte jetzt fragen ob es Sinn macht die 640er zu nehmen oder ob es eher keinen Sinn hat. Denn laut dem Artikel kann man mit so kleinen Sensoren nicht unbegrenzt hohe Auflösungen (mit guter Qualität bzw konstant steigender Qualität) erzielen. Hab die Berechnung mit dem 1/9 von den Bildpunkten nicht so ganz verstanden, sry. Wie ich das gesehen habe gibt es bei den Kameras keinen Unter schied, bis auf den Speicher und die Auflösung (8 bzw 10 Megapixel) und die bilderrate (1,8 bzw 1,5 fps)

Hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen bzw nen tipp geben (oder zu nem ähnlichen Gerät raten  )

Wiederum Danke im Voraus
Mfg Christoph


----------



## Beppone (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Christoph,

bei den beiden Canons (A640 / 630) kann ich mir vorstellen, daß du mehr Vergnügen haben wirst als mit den zuerst vorgeschlagenen Sonys.

Die 1/1,8"-Sensoren liefern gute Bilder, auch sind günstige Allerwelts-Speicherkarten und Akkus  verwendbar. Ein echtes Gimmick ist das schwenk/drehbare Display, damit geht so mancher Schuß, der anders gar nicht machbar wäre. Mit 115.000 Bildpunkten zeichnet das Display allerdings nicht wirklich detailliert.

Vom Spaß/Bildqualitäts/Preisverhältnis her sicher eine gute Wahl.

Wenn dir die Bildquali allein wichtig ist, solltest du dir mal die Fuji Finepix f40 ansehen. Deren 1/1,6" Sensor ist anders konstruiert als die üblichen "Bayer-Sensoren" und liefert bei höheren ISOs unter Kompaktkameras ungeschlagene Ergebnisse. Schon der Vorgänger (f30 mit 6MP) konnte das, siehe Vergleichsbilder hier. Spätestens ab ISO 400 liefert schon die Fuji f30 mit "nur" 6MP bessere Bilder als die 10MP Canon. Das gilt erst recht für die f40, die einen 8MP-Sensor nutzt.

Offensichtlich gibts mit diesem Sensor noch eine abgespeckte Kamera,
die Fuji FinePix A800. Die Ausstattung scheint stark eingeschränkt (Displayauflösung nur 115.000 statt 235.000 Pixel, Verschlußzeitenbereich max. 4 statt 15 sec, Macro ab 10 vs. 7 cm, kein manuelles Scharfstellen, Videos nicht in VGA-Auflösung etc), der Preis aber um ca. 50,- EUR niedriger.

Möglichkeiten gibts natürlich unzählige weitere, zB die Olympus 725sw, regendicht und sogar bis 5m Wassertiefe einsetzbar, steckt auch Stürze aus 1,5m weg. Leider nur mit 1/2,3"-Sensor. Gibts laut Geizhals derzeit um 240,- EUR...

Deshalb mein Tipp konkret: Canon mit 8MP und Schwenkdisplay für witzige Aufnahmewinkel oder Fuji f40 für beste Bildquali (in der Preisklasse). Wenn du mal Blut geleckt hast, willst du sowieso bald was neues ;D.

Grüße, Bep


----------



## Biergamasda (25. Mai 2007)

So, habe mir jetzt die A630 bestellt (hoffe ich komme damit zurecht)

Würd jetzt nur noch gerne fragen ob mir jemand ne Seite sagen könnte, wo man die Grundlagen der Fotografie "lernen" kann, welche Einstellungen was bewirken... 

Danke nochmal für eure umfangreichen Beschreibungen und Hilfestellungen


----------



## Benny_Ben_Ben (25. Mai 2007)

Also das mit den Einstellungen und so müsste eigentlich in der Bedienungsanleitung der Kamera stehen. Sonst gibts bei Amazon super Bücher über das Thema fotografie (Die Bücher von National Geographic sind ganz gut).


----------



## Beppone (25. Mai 2007)

Hoi.

Glückwunsch! Du wirst sicher viel Spaß damit haben!

Einen sehr umfangreichen Grundlagenkurs, der seit 1996 ständig erweitert und aktualisiert wird, gibts von Dipl. Des. Tom Striewisch:

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm

Bekannte Seiten rund um die Photografie wären z.B. http://www.photocommunity.de oder http://www.photosig.com.

Grüße, Beppone


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. Mai 2007)

Ich mach mal Threadmissbrauch 



Wie einige wissen haben wir eine 8 Monate alte Tochter.

Bislang habe ich bei Aufnahmen mit meiner mittlerweile betagten RICOH Caplio RR30 herumgeplagt. Geplagt deswegen weil nach dem Ablauf der Garantie der Kartenleser in der Kamera nicht mehr funktioniert hat, Und der interne Speicher etwas gering bemessen ist 

Ausserdem machte sie immer mehr Hotpixel.

Also auf die Suche gemacht und im Media Markt nach einer Beratung die neue Samsung L700 gekauft (159 €)

Leider hatte diese einen Defekt und ich habe sie am nächsten Tag gegen eine Samsung S850 (169 €)umgetauscht (Standard Akkus fand ich dann doch besser)

Die Bedienung fand ich sehr gut und auch die Qualität der Bilder war ok,

Doch die Freude währte leider nicht lange.

Wenn ich Aufnahmen mit Blitz von unserer Tochter machte wurde immer ein Vorblitz (wahrscheinlich zur Lichtmessung -ich kenn mich da nicht so aus-) gemacht. Zur Information: Damit ist nicht der Vorblitz für die rote Augenreduktion gemeint.

Diesen kann man nicht abschalten. Und da liegt der Hund begraben: Ich kann damit keine Spontanen Bilder machen. Entweder schaut sie auf den Aufnahmen erschrocken oder die Augen sind zu 99 % geschlossen.

So langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter was ich noch machen soll.

Im MediaMarkt Prospekt in unserer Stad ist gerade eine Panasonic Lumix DMC-FX07 für im Angebot. 

Auch bin ich offen für eure Erfahrungswerte.

Unser Limit liegt bei ca. 160 €

Wir wollen spontane Aufnahmen in einer ordentlichen Qualität machen. eine Videofunktion wäre auch nicht schlecht aber nicht soo wichtig.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Mai 2007)

3 Tage vergangen?

Habe ich was falsches geschrieben? 


Alex


----------



## Biergamasda (29. Mai 2007)

Bin da ja nicht so der Experte, aber hast dir schon mal die von mir anfangs gepostete Sony W55 angeschaut?

Ansonsten - wenn was mit "größerem" Sensor willst wüsste ich nichts in der Preisklasse, ansonsten würde ich dir die oben genannte Fuji F40 oder PS A630 raten?

glg


----------

